# Wild Side Adds New Automotive Stock Transfer Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Wild Side recently added new designs to its automotive collection of stock transfers. Several new pieces have been added with a Route 66 theme. Examples include “Main Street of America” with a vintage hot rod and a distressed graphic with the words “Get Your Kicks on Route 66.” Pictured is #18022 “Lucky 7 Rockabilly Rules.” 

Another automotive design series features fictitious car supply companies in a retro art style. These include “Bashful Beaver Spark Plugs,” “Dirty Dick’s Auto Repair,” and “Third Leg Race Engines.” 

These are just a few examples of the many designs available that are all of high-quality, simulated-process stock transfers for light and dark garments. These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of automotive designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: cars. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

